
Al Zimmermann's Programming Contests - muyyatin
http://azspcs.net/
======
andrewcooke
is the current problem (or earlier ones) complex enough for this to be more
than a hardware contest?

~~~
YZF
This one seems at first glance to be complex enough that you will not see any
perfect solution (NP-complete?)

I would say it's more than just a hardware contest but if the approaches are
similar enough having enough time and hardware may make a difference...

